# Did You Conceive Using Donated Sperm?



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm writing a thoughtful and 100% positive article for a women's glossy magazine about conceiving using anonymous donated sperm.

I'm interested in speaking to a woman aged 20-45 approx., single or in a relationship, who conceived her child this way in the last five years.

There is a small fee available and you will receive a full readback of your interview to ensure you're happy with it. Mum and child would need to pose for some professional photos and will be given copies of the photos to keep.

Please contact me on Eimear.o'[email protected] if you are interested in taking part,

Thanks

Eimear


----------

